# Programm zur Beschriftung von S7-300 E/A Karten



## Betriebselektriker28 (26 März 2007)

Ich suche ein Freeware Programm zur Erstellung und Drucken von diesen Beschriftungsfeldern an den S7-300 E/A Karten.

Oder gibt es da Vorlagen für Word oder ähnliches ?

Bei uns in der Frima sind 50% der Steurungen nämlich absolut Beschriftungsfreie Zone......


----------



## Maxl (26 März 2007)

Wir verwenden generell Smartlabel (ist lizenzpflichtig) und die vorgestanzten Bögen. Zur Beschriftung von VIPA EA-Karten, bei denen die Größe nicht 1:1 zu den Siemens-Karten passt (v.A. 32bit DE/DA) haben wir Excel-Formulare, die genau auf die vorgestanzten Bögen zugeschnitten sind.

Die Excel-Vorlage war ca. 1h Arbeit, ca. 10 Blatt Papier Fehldrucke + 1-2 gestanzte Bögen Fehldrucke. Würd Dir empfehlen, einfach mal die Bögen bei Siemens zu ordern und ein bisschen mit Excel zu experimentieren.

Alternativ kannst Du natürlich auch normales 120g oder 160g-Papier verwenden und mit einer Excel-Vorlage bedrucken. Dann solltest Du aber beidseitig Klebefolie auf die Beschriftungsstreifen kleben - ist eine sehr langwierige Arbeit, daher nur noch vorgestanzte Bögen.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## marlob (26 März 2007)

Wir benutzen bei uns auch Smartlabel, aber gib doch mal auf der Support Seite von Siemens den Begriff Beschriftungsstreifen ein.
Dort gibt es Wordvorlagen zum Download.

mfg
marlob


----------



## vladi (27 März 2007)

*Beschriftung*

Hi,
Rothenbacher hat auch auf der Homepage Vorlagen, kostenlos.

http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de/spsbeschriftung/index.htmhttp://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## ge_org (27 März 2007)

Wir drucken es auf Laserbedruckbare Klarsichtfolie (overheadfolie, mit Excel-Tabelle), weil wir auch die OP-Einschubstreifen brauchten geht's meist in einem. Haben auf die Zubehörbögen verzichten können.
Georg


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (28 März 2007)

Danke für die Tips und links !! Ihr hab mir sehr weitergeholfen !:-D


----------



## Hawk (11 Februar 2010)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> Rothenbacher hat auch auf der Homepage Vorlagen, kostenlos.
> 
> http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de/spsbeschriftung/index.htm
> ...



der link funktioniert leider nicht mehr...
auch die anderen links auf andere beschriftungen auf der webseite führen ins nichts...  schade...

na ich werd nochmal google knechten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Februar 2010)

Hallo Hawk,

auf der Startseite von http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de kommst Du 
über die Weblinks und "SPS-Beschriftungen" auf folgende (alte?) Seite:

http://87.139.108.37/software/spsbeschriftung/index.htm


----------



## Hawk (11 Februar 2010)

danke für den tip Gerhard.

ich hab mir eben schon mit den "original Vorlagen" von siemens beholfen.

diese findet man im übrigen hier: Siemens Beschriftungs-Vorlagen


----------

